# Save the Date teaser....



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

We are delighted to let you know, in advance, of a fabulous event to be run by the GT-R Drivers Club on August 5th 2018. There will also be a meet up on Saturday 4th and an overnight stay prior to the main event.

It's in the area of Melton Mowbray and anyone who likes to be able to really see what their car can do but in a different environment (and less costly) than track days this is for you!

Put date firmly in as one of the headline events of the year and, as far as we are aware, the only one in 2018......

Check back for further details in a week or so!


----------

